# Beyonce Hangs With Hubby & A "Snitch" Named Kendrick



## AveryJarhman (Feb 22, 2016)

Considering Ms. Knowles and her husband seem to be interested in perpetuating for fame and profit a **'people and community' harming** Gangsta or Street Culture lifestyle, I'm not sure why they hang with a man who *"snitches"* on violent felon family and community members embracing the *Gangsta or Street Culture.*

**Six-Year-Old Kendrick Lamar Witnesses MASS CHILD ABUSE & MALTREATMENT**

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", Kendrick Lamar writes, **"*I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."***

In paragraph eight of a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview published online, Kendrick born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and *VICTIM DENIAL* that was nominated for a Grammy award,  told the interviewer:

*"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."*

***"I'm 6 years old, seein' my uncles playing with shotguns, sellin' dope in front of the apartment."***

*"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"*

Kendrick speaks about experiencing Childhood Trauma, witnessing *MASS CHILD ABUSE & MALTREATMENT, Human OPPRESSION*, violent felon family & community members who intentionally & recklessly ignored the well being of their children, depriving these kids from enjoying a home environment where they feel safe, loved & cared for.

In school little Kendrick & his Elementary School classmates are being taught to be good citizens & to respect their neighbors.

While at home, *under duress of being harmed if they open their lil mouths*, families & communities are teaching their children anti-social 'people and community' harming values that often results with kids experiencing during a critical period of their childhood development a mentally debilitating condition known as **Cognitive Dissonance.**

In this one paragraph, it seems evident to me Kendrick identified the source of his depression, *the root cause of poverty*, the child abuse/maltreatment that prevented him, his brothers, sisters, cousins, neighborhood friends, elementary and JHS classmates from enjoying a fairly happy safe childhood.

Seems the adults responsible for raising the children in Kendrick's immediate and extended family placed obstacles in their children's way, causing their kids to deal with challenges and stresses young minds are not prepared to deal with...**nor should they or any other children be exposed to and have to deal with.**

It seems evident to me these PARENTAL INTRODUCED obstacles and challenges cause some developing children's minds to become tormented and go haywire, not knowing *OR NOT CARING ABOUT* right from wrong...because as they mature, young victims of child abuse realize their parents introduced them to a life of pain and struggle, totally unlike the mostly safe, happy life the media showed them many American kids were enjoying. ***RESENTMENT***

I cannot speak for anyone else, but if I was raised in Kendrick's *OPPRESSIVE* family and community environment I would most likely be silently peeved at my parents, particularly my mom, for being immature irresponsible "living wild" Violent Felon embracing adults who deprived me of enjoying a safe, fairly happy "Average Joe" American kid childhood.

Though like many victims of child abuse, most likely I would deny my parents harmed me, seeking to blame others for the pain my parents caused to me.

I wonder how little Kendrick and his classmates reacted when their elementary school teacher introduced the DARE presenter and they learned about the real dangers of drugs and how they harm people, including their parents? **Cognitive Dissonance**

No small wonder why Kendrick raps & speaks about childhood & adult depression, as well as experiencing suicidal thoughts.

Kendrick Lamar Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV Video News April 2015


How many more generations of supposedly, caring, loving concerned Americans will **KEEP THEIR MOUTHS SHUT**  while witnessing the VIOLENCE and other anti-social behaviors committed by depressed angry people full of resentment for being introduced to a childhood of pain & struggle by grossly immature maternal caregivers who **WILLFULLY IGNORE** their parental responsibility to their children, as well as their moral, ethical and societal obligation & duty to their neighbors and community to place the emotional well being of their children **ABOVE ALL ELSE!!**

I'd like to know who is **TAKING ACTION** to protect our Nations' most vital, valuable and precious resources from experiencing Childhood Trauma at the hands of grossly irresponsible **CRIMINAL & CRIMINALLY NEGLIGENT PARENTING???**
____
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of **emotionally troubled** and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, *Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski*, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

____
Peace & Prayers for *Julie Dombo* & Countless Innocent Victims of American Gun Violence


http://i.imgur.com/OgYnOsQ.png
____
**(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)**
____
Black **(Children's)** Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------

